# Republicans Say Jeb Bush Should NOT Run for President in 2016



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2014)

Republicans against Jeb Bush for president...http://www.crowleypoliticalreport.c...publicans-saying-jeb-bush-should-not-run.html


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 29, 2014)

And his mom doesn't want him to run...  :love_heart:


----------



## drifter (Dec 29, 2014)

A recent pole shows Jeb Bush with solid support against Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 30, 2014)

A Jeb candidacy would be a guarantee of another 4 years with a Democratic President in the White House.  Jeb has way too much baggage... not the least his last name!!!
Oh!  And, I still am not convinced Ms. Clinton will be the Democratic candidate.  I don't believe we have a clue, yet, as to who will rise to the top of either Party's candidate list.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think Jeb could make it through the Republican Primary...  He wouldn't pass the purity test to suit the Base


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 30, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> A Jeb candidacy would be a guarantee of another 4 years with a Democratic President in the White House.



Kind of like when John McCain threw away his chance of election in 2008 by choosing Sarah Palin as his running mate...

*2008*
I personally think that the GOP didn't really _want_ the White House, as the economy was in shambles, and the country was embroiled in war on two fronts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

I think Romney wanted it so bad it hurt...   It was "his turn" after all.   I think he would still like to run.  I wouldn't be surprised if the tried again.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm of course interested in seeing the least electable Republican secure the nomination and right now I'm having trouble picking a favorite.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> I'm of course interested in seeing the least electable Republican secure the nomination and right now I'm having trouble picking a favorite.



Well.... out of the entire clown car, there are only 3 that ARE electable..  Bush,  Romney,  and perhaps Christie if he can control his temper..  lol!!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not sure you can rule out Rand Paul.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> I'm not sure you can rule out Rand Paul.



Rand has got some sane moments.... but for the most part... he's a loon..


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 30, 2014)

Isn't he a drag queen?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

I haven't heard any names mentioned, from Either Party, that would entice me to put a bumper sticker on my vehicle.  We could sure use a fresh approach in Washington, and keeping the White House in Any of the recent "Family" dynasties does not get me enthused.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2015)

The primary process should show little Bush the door but as usual the establishment Republicons will continue their cold war with newer candidates and strategies sinking themselves. The Demorats could wind up doing the same with Hillary.


----------



## BobF (Jan 2, 2015)

For Jeb Bush to want to see what early on reviews show his ability to have success does not mean he will in the end run as the lead Republican candidate.   It is a long time yet till the early debates and even longer till the leading candidate gets announce.   Jebs dreams and wishes do not make him the successful candidate to be our President at all.   I feel the same for Hillary too.   She has left some rather uncertain marks on her career in the recent years.   They can, and will likely, be brought up for folks to reconsider as the election debates begin to start for real.   Had she won over Obama I believe she would have done fine, just not sure now and at her age, will she finish the job?    Or leave us with a unknown VP becoming the next President.   Still plenty of time for the preliminary candidates to duke it out and allow new 'official' candidates for President.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2015)

There might not be kings and queens in America but there are those that are nothing if persistent(and resent the other guy)

Romney only giving hints and testing the waters earlier is about to go all in

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...68592e-9a88-11e4-96cc-e858eba91ced_story.html

We do not need political dynasties in America. SOS


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 12, 2015)

Bush, Bush, Bush?  I think not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeb's "actively exploring' the 2016 run helps him avoid Super PAC rules. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/16/jeb-bush-super-pac_n_6487380.html




> This hedged language on the part of a politician whose father and brother have each served in the White House could represent some hesitation on Bush's part as to whether he wants to run.
> 
> But, it's also convenient phrasing to provide Bush with a legal loophole permitting him to avoid numerous campaign finance regulations and to raise money and coordinate with his very own personal super PAC -- at least until he officially declares he is done exploring possibilities and commits to a run.
> 
> Already, Bush is headed to California to attend multiple high-dollar fundraisers for his super PAC, according to CNN. A Bush spokeswoman would not comment on what the possible candidate is doing to help the super PAC.


----------

